# Help with Sage Barista



## kyoku1968 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi am am very new to this, I have just purchased this machine and am after some guidance from existing owners.

I have to date been waiting for some fresh beans but while waiting I have struggled to get the one cup to dispense for more than 14 seconds. Sage suggested a reset but it made no difference. I was then advised to use the dual wall filter and still the same 14 seconds. Pressure rises to mid to high great zone. Is this normal and should I just not be concerned and override the machine by setting the dispense time myself.

I think my main concern is that I may have a faulty machine so others peoples experience may help me.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you grind finer?

Are you weighing the dose (to 0.1g, in the PF) and the resulting shot?


----------



## kyoku1968 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have varied the grind and Tamper. I have been using the tool they supply to get the correct level of tampered coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are the beans ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tamp consistently, don't try to steer shot time with it. Use the grind setting to do that.

Best to weigh the dose & shot, the volume of the dose will change from bean to bean & volume of the shot will vary due to differing amounts of crema (and crema will make it hard to determine volume anyway).

Are you saying the grinder at the finest setting cannot extend shot time past 14 seconds? Try the double basket if so.


----------



## kyoku1968 (Oct 19, 2016)

kyoku1968 said:


> Hi am am very new to this, I have just purchased this machine and am after some guidance from existing owners.
> 
> I have to date been waiting for some fresh beans but while waiting I have struggled to get the one cup to dispense for more than 14 seconds. Sage suggested a reset but it made no difference. I was then advised to use the dual wall filter and still the same 14 seconds. Pressure rises to mid to high great zone. Is this normal and should I just not be concerned and override the machine by setting the dispense time myself.
> 
> I think my main concern is that I may have a faulty machine so others peoples experience may help me.


I have been waiting for fresh beans, I was using Taylors from Sainsburys and what ever I tried, different grind settings, double or single filters etc it was always 14 seconds. My fresh coffee has just arrived through the post and hey ho, straight away it went up to 29 seconds so I am guessing it was down to un fresh coffee?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, the water may pass more quickly through stale coffee, but don't go by shot time alone. It needs to be balanced against the brew ratio, in fact the brew ratio needs to be more consistent & time can wander a little, around a good tasting average.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Can you tell the difference between the grocery store coffee and the fresh stuff? How about with or without the pressurized basket?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

kyoku1968 said:


> I have been waiting for fresh beans, I was using Taylors from Sainsburys and what ever I tried, different grind settings, double or single filters etc it was always 14 seconds. My fresh coffee has just arrived through the post and hey ho, straight away it went up to 29 seconds so I am guessing it was down to un fresh coffee?


Glad you sorted this out. So many people don't believe the fact that 'branded coffee' can have this affect with a 'proper' coffee machine. No turning back now...


----------



## kyoku1968 (Oct 19, 2016)

Can you explain what you mean about brew ratio? Are you meaning the pressure and amount of coffee dispensed?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

kyoku1968 said:


> Can you explain what you mean about brew ratio? Are you meaning the pressure and amount of coffee dispensed?


Brew ratio is the ratio of the weight of the grounds (dose) to the weigh of the resulting brew. E.g. 15g of coffee dose to 30g of espresso would be 1:2, 15g of coffee dose to 45g of espresso would be 1:3.

In other words, 29 second shots can produce virtually any amount of espresso, depending on grind. But ideally you want to aim for a consistent weight of espresso out, for a given dose, and adjust the grind setting to steer the taste. This is more consistent than going by time alone. Just use time as broad guide.

Pressure is not relevant to brew ratio.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

kyoku1968 said:


> I have been waiting for fresh beans, I was using Taylors from Sainsburys and what ever I tried, different grind settings, double or single filters etc it was always 14 seconds. My fresh coffee has just arrived through the post and hey ho, straight away it went up to 29 seconds so I am guessing it was down to un fresh coffee?


I found that, if the beans are roasted longer then 2 months ago the machine will extract very quickly. So I use my beans within a month of roasting.


----------



## kyoku1968 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, with the fresh beans I am really getting the hang of it now, Had to get some decaff to practice on so I could sleep at night though! Getting the odd change in breww but I guess thats down to me getting the measure /tamper different on a few occasions. Can I ask where is the best place to store opened beans. I have mine in an airtight tub in the fridge. Is that correct? I'm even onto the Latte art now lol , early days though, plenty of time to practice. My daughters impressed though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Airtight tub good- fridge bad.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep as boots said Fridge bad tub good. I have mine in the kitchen cupboard beans in original bag with lock lock air tight box. Away from light. Fridge = moisture = very bad.

There are a few debates on Freezing though search the forum. My beans don't last that long 1 kg would be about 10-14 days for me. Lol


----------

